# New shop opens Saturday Sept 15 2012



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

Ewe..nique Creations of Paris will be open for business this Saturday at 10 AM. We will not only have yarn and needles but we will offer classes in Knitting, crochet, spinning, weaving, rug hooking and jewelry making.
We hope all that are near will stop in and visit us.

Carol, Linda and Marianna


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Good Luck on your opening!!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

wagytails said:


> Ewe..nique Creations of Paris will be open for business this Saturday at 10 AM. We will not only have yarn and needles but we will offer classes in Knitting, crochet, spinning, weaving, rug hooking and jewelry making.
> We hope all that are near will stop in and visit us.
> 
> Carol, Linda and Marianna


Good luck! Although I live in Texas, it is still a little far for me. Maybe I could spend the night among your fibers,


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

Best wished for your new venture!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck.
My mon lives in Detroit, Tx. I'll have to visit next time I'm there


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, I wish I lived a little closer. Best wishes.


----------



## mkmarb (Dec 31, 2011)

New LYS in Gladwin, Mi

Alli Mae's Fibernation opened this spring on Silverleaf Street. They are open Mon - Sat and have open night free knitting on Thursday. They were very helpful on my latest project and now I have it completed.


----------



## ECee (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck with your new venture. I wish you well.


----------



## blueroompottery (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck with your new shop! I wish I lived near by


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Best wishes to you in your new venture! Wish I lived nearby.


----------

